# Scambio Zaccardo-Taarabt: manca solo l'annuncio



## MrPeppez (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Milan, preso Taarabt: scambio secco con Zaccardo*

La trattativa sarebbe già chiusa. Taarabt al Milan, Zaccardo al Fulham.

Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.

Lo riporta Sportmediaset.


----------



## Milo (28 Gennaio 2014)

O.O


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Gennaio 2014)

ma è in prestito taarabt al fulham


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2014)

ma sono pazzi al fulham??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ehhhhhhh??????


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2014)

Se ciao ....ahahhaha non ci credo neanche se lo vedo ..


----------



## Albijol (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sta facendo pessimamente al Fulham, e anche l'anno scorso al QPR.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Gennaio 2014)

sportmediaset.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2014)

taarabt è ancora di proprietà del QPR, con che formula arriva?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2014)

Cioè fatemi capire questi si prendono Zaccardo e ci danno un centrocampista del 88 o 89 non ricordo che cmq ha una discreta tecnica.. non ci credo neanche se lo vedo.. sarebbe una cosa da FOLLI..


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Gennaio 2014)

se dovesse essere vero ci libereremmo di un giocatore inutile per prendere un' incognita..non lo conosco molto ma non mi risulta che sia sto fenomeno..anche perchè se fosse buono non lo scambierebbero di certo con zaccardo


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire questi si prendono Zaccardo e ci danno un centrocampista del 88 o 89 non ricordo che cmq ha una discreta tecnica.. non ci credo neanche se lo vedo.. sarebbe una cosa da FOLLI..



89


----------



## Aphex (28 Gennaio 2014)

Taarabt sta facendo malissimo al Fulham eh, così come in ogni altra squadra in cui è stato. A me ricorda molto Menez, con una testa addirittura peggiore se possibile.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Gennaio 2014)

Incognita o no al posto di Robinho ce lo vedo eccome. Poi scambio con Zaccardo....ha anche 24 anni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Credo sia un semplice scambio di prestiti tra Milan e Fulham da qui fino a giugno.


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2014)

Il nuovo Boateng


----------



## arcanum (28 Gennaio 2014)

scusate l'ignoranza ma sto taarabt è vagamente buono?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire questi si prendono Zaccardo e ci danno un centrocampista del 88 o 89 non ricordo che cmq ha una discreta tecnica.. non ci credo neanche se lo vedo.. sarebbe una cosa da FOLLI..


Taarabt è molto fumoso... peggio di Ederson per intenderci. Fa delle skillate pure per andare a gabinetto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Gennaio 2014)

Il fenomeno di Football Manager


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tra l'altro un anno fa disse che voleva venire al Milan dal suo amico per sfondare ed andare in seguito al Real, mi ricordo una vagonata di insulti


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2014)

L'ellensimo trequartista che non c'entra con il modulo.

Oltre ad essere un pippa...

Vabbè una pippa per un'altra, almeno questo è una pippa minore..


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Credo sia un semplice scambio di prestiti tra Milan e Fulham da qui fino a giugno.



Avevi qualche dubbio? Noi solo prestiti.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Taarabt è molto fumoso... peggio di Ederson per intenderci. Fa delle skillate pure per andare a gabinetto.



Sì ma Zaccardo, non so se hai presente

Anche una busta di piscio sarebbe una contropartita accettabile per Zaccarso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> scusate l'ignoranza ma sto taarabt è vagamente buono?



Ha una tecnica molto buona il problema che la maggior parte delle volte è fine a se stessa.. purtroppo non ha mai trovato l'allenatore giusto... 

è come quando a FIFA trovi quello che fa un casino di Skill poi arrivi tu la porti via 3 paggi e gli fai gol.. ecco questo è come il ragazzino ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma Zaccardo, non so se hai presente
> 
> Anche *una busta di piscio* sarebbe una contropartita accettabile per Zaccarso.



Hahahaha ...


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2014)

È molto dotato tecnicamente,ma sono anni che prova inutilmente a sfondare.
Inoltre è un trequartista centrale puro.
Brutto acquisto secondo me,fatto solo per far numero e gasarsi davanti ai giornalisti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Una clip di Sky sport di qualche mese fa..


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Gennaio 2014)

Mi sa che è più ala offensiva


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È molto dotato tecnicamente,ma sono anni che prova inutilmente a sfondare.
> Inoltre è un trequartista centrale puro.
> Brutto acquisto secondo me,fatto solo per far numero e gasarsi davanti ai giornalisti.



Il principio è lo stesso di Costant-Armero : Zaccardo è nullo, Taarabt probabilmente pure, però tentar non nuoce...

Oltre al fatto che se adattato sull'esterno può essere molto più utile di Zaccardo, anche solo per il ruolo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È molto dotato tecnicamente,ma sono anni che prova inutilmente a sfondare.
> Inoltre è un trequartista centrale puro.
> Brutto acquisto secondo me,fatto solo per far numero e gasarsi davanti ai giornalisti.





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma Zaccardo, non so se hai presente
> 
> Anche *una busta di piscio* sarebbe una contropartita accettabile per Zaccarso.



riporto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma Zaccardo, non so se hai presente
> 
> Anche una busta di piscio sarebbe una contropartita accettabile per Zaccarso.


Mi viene da ridere perché gli ultimi innesti come terzini sono stati tutti quanti accompagnati dalla frase: "Peggio di Oddo non può fare, peggio di Janku non può fare, peggio di quell'altro non può fare". Con queste frasi abbiamo visto arrivare: Didac Vilà, Emanuelson, Taiwo, Mesbah, Zaccardo XD

Risultato: cessi atomici e bestemmie copiose.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2014)

No scusate ma sentir dire che questo è NULLO significa che NON LO AVETE MAI VISTO GIOCARE ... questo ha 100 volte la tecnica di zaccardo... che poi non cocluda è un altro conto ..


----------



## Doctore (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ancora prestiti?!!!
Ehhhh ma noi teniamo i soldi per fare il mercato estivo


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Gennaio 2014)

Mesbah per Taiwo.
Zaccardo per Mesbah.
Taarabt per Zaccardo.
Sembra quella trasmissione che facevano su MTV una decina di anni fa. Neeeeext!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Avevi qualche dubbio? Noi solo prestiti.


In ogni caso a giugno torna Zaccardo, non temete


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Gennaio 2014)

“Il mio procuratore parla con Galliani, ma dipende da Robinho e da Pastore. Il Milan oggi attraversa un periodo meno glorioso e non fa più parte dei top club nel mondo. Però sfondare in rossonero mi aprirebbe le porte di grandissime squadre come il Real Madrid o il Barcellona. E se pure il mio amico Boateng, che con me al Tottenham era un numero 6 e andava spesso in tribuna, gioca da 10, penso di avere qualche chance anch’io”.

Non aveva detto cosi mesi e mesi fa quando eravamo vicini a lui ??


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi viene da ridere perché gli ultimi innesti come terzini sono stati tutti quanti accompagnati dalla frase: "Peggio di Oddo non può fare, peggio di Janku non può fare, peggio di quell'altro non può fare". Con queste frasi abbiamo visto arrivare: Didac Vilà, Emanuelson, Taiwo, Mesbah, Zaccardo XD
> 
> Risultato: cessi atomici e bestemmie copiose.



Vero, però questo è uno scambio alla pari, via un cesso dentro un altro, nella peggiore delle ipotesi. Tanto Zaccardo era quasi un fuori rosa, un giocatore alla frutta. Come ho detto sopra, tentare non costa nulla in questo caso.


----------



## sion (28 Gennaio 2014)

e cmq come ruoli non centrano una mazza,n0n capisco che li paragonate a fare


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No scusate ma sentir dire che questo è NULLO significa che NON LO AVETE MAI VISTO GIOCARE ... questo ha 100 volte la tecnica di zaccardo... che poi non cocluda è un altro conto ..


Lollo stacca la console per un momento, non è Fifa XD

E' un inconcludente, la tecnica qua non c'entra. Sai quanti ragazzini esistono al mondo che hanno una tecnica ai livelli di Zidane e non sfondano? Non è questione di tecnica, non parlo di tecnica. Parlo di testa, di cervello e il personaggio in questione è un acefalo.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2014)

Già il fatto che lo scambino con ZACCARDO dice tutto.


----------



## Ciachi (28 Gennaio 2014)

Scusate....una domanda: ma chi è questo tarabartrtrttrttt???? Davvero io nn so chi sia!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vero, però questo è uno scambio alla pari, via un cesso dentro un altro, nella peggiore delle ipotesi. Tanto Zaccardo era quasi un fuori rosa, un giocatore alla frutta. Come ho detto sopra, tentare non costa nulla in questo caso.


Il problema è che in teoria noi siamo il Milan, non un laboratorio per gli esperimenti. Giochiamo la Champions e potresti schierare Taarabt mentre dall'altra parte l'Atletico dispone di gente come Koke, Arda Turan e Villa.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che in teoria noi siamo il Milan, non un laboratorio per gli esperimenti. Giochiamo la Champions e potresti schierare Taarabt mentre dall'altra parte l'Atletico dispone di gente come Koke, Arda Turan e Villa.



Con Zaccardo non sarebbe cambiato niente.


----------



## Doctore (28 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che in teoria noi siamo il Milan, non un laboratorio per gli esperimenti. Giochiamo la Champions e potresti schierare Taarabt mentre dall'altra parte l'Atletico dispone di gente come Koke, Arda Turan e Villa.


che fino all anno scorso erano sconosciuti....questa gente giochera nelle grandi squadre l anno prossimo.


----------



## Butcher (28 Gennaio 2014)

Uno scambio che non ha senso logico, sotto ogni aspetto


----------



## aleslash (28 Gennaio 2014)

Taarabt non è affatto male


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2014)

Altre fonti oltre all'inutile Bargiggia?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Con Zaccardo non sarebbe cambiato niente.


Appunto, ci serviva un esterno forte, non l'ennesimo esperimento.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Appunto, ci serviva un esterno forte, non l'ennesimo esperimento.



Eh, servirebbero i soldi. O quantomeno le idee.

guarda che Galliani qui c'entra poco, nel bene e nel male. Quelli là avranno chiesto Zaccardo in cambio di uno a caso dei loro, e Galliani ha beccato l'unico che aveva un nome conosciuto.


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso a giugno torna Zaccardo, non temete



Ovvio, a giugno rientrano Zaccardo Niang Nocerino Matri Traorè e Didac


----------



## aleslash (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ma qualcuno invece di sparare a zero l'ha visto giocare?


----------



## gabuz (28 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Già il fatto che lo scambino con ZACCARDO dice tutto.



.


----------



## robs91 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me è la solita bufala di Bargiggia.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ovvio, a giugno rientrano Zaccardo Niang Nocerino Matri Traorè e Didac



Tranne Matri tutte potenziali plusvalenze.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ovvio, a giugno rientrano Zaccardo Niang Nocerino Matri Traorè e Didac


Non vedo l'ora  .. Rientrano e per pagargli l'ingaggio, senza la Champions, sei costretto a vendere Balotelli, il faraone o De Sciglio. Inoltre abbiamo 4 portieri, tutti fenomeni


----------



## Doctore (28 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tranne Matri tutte potenziali plusvalenze.


beh se fa tanti goal mitra matri lo vendiamo allo stesso prezzo..e con la fiorentina che gioca bene c'e possibilità.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eh, servirebbero i soldi. O quantomeno le idee.
> 
> guarda che Galliani qui c'entra poco, nel bene e nel male. Quelli là avranno chiesto Zaccardo in cambio di uno a caso dei loro, e Galliani ha beccato l'unico che aveva un nome conosciuto.


Ce lo vedo Galliani: "Il presidente ama Ronaldo. Gli porterò il Ronaldo marocchino"


----------



## gabuz (28 Gennaio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Altre fonti oltre all'inutile Bargiggia?



Su wikipedia lo danno già ufficiale


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> beh se fa tanti goal mitra matri lo vendiamo allo stesso prezzo..e con la fiorentina che gioca bene c'e possibilità.



C'è più possibilità che vendiamo traorè al Bayern secondo me. La Fiorentina sa comprare bene, con una decina di milioni in giro ne trova una ventina più forti di Matri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Gennaio 2014)

prendiamo l'ennesimo scarsone che pianterà le radici come constant o muntari e non ce ne libereremo prima di anni, puah


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ce lo vedo Galliani: "Il presidente ama Ronaldo. Gli porterò il Ronaldo marocchino"



Berlusconi allo stadio : "Mi è piaciuto questo nuovo che ha giocato con noi. Quello là col nome egiziano..."



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> prendiamo l'ennesimo scarsone che pianterà le radici come constant o muntari e non ce ne libereremo prima di anni, puah



E' in prestito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2014)

Laudisa ha confermato.

Bargiggia trionfa. Infatti oggi e domani nevica.


----------



## Ale (28 Gennaio 2014)

peggio di zaccardo non sara


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> peggio di zaccardo non sara


La famosa frase già sentita per milioni di giocatori 

Ci lamentiamo di Sbirulinho, ma questo forse è pure peggio.


----------



## aleslash (28 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La famosa frase già sentita per milioni di giocatori
> 
> Ci lamentiamo di Sbirulinho, ma questo forse è pure peggio.



Se hai visto qualche sua partita non puoi proprio dire che sia peggio di quello li...


----------



## Ale (28 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La famosa frase già sentita per milioni di giocatori
> 
> Ci lamentiamo di Sbirulinho, ma questo forse è pure peggio.



per i grandi numeri, una volta ci si azzeccherà, no?


----------



## Pamparulez (28 Gennaio 2014)

Il fatto che lo scambino con Zaccardo è emblematico del rendimento di sto ragazzetto. Però va detto che cesso per cesso almeno questo è giovane e poco meno di 1 anno e mezzo fa era richiestissimo. Magari mette testa a posto e inizia a girare in campo. Di sicuro non ci rimettiamo.. e secondo me guadagna pure meno!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> peggio di zaccardo non sara



ma basta con sta frase , porta na sfiga pazzesca


----------



## Ale (28 Gennaio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma basta con sta frase , porta na sfiga pazzesca


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> per i grandi numeri, una volta ci si azzeccherà, no?


Il numero di tentativi deve tendere all'infinito


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Gennaio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma basta con sta frase , porta na sfiga pazzesca


Sarà peggio di Zaccardo


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2014)

Il colpo di Galliani


----------



## Rui Costa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Molto bene. Non mi fa differenza questo giocatore, ma scambiarlo per Zaccardo a 0 è un'opera d'arte. Vediamo se si metterà in riga e sarà funzionale al nostro gioco. Seedorf, dopotutto, non è Allegri.


----------



## Butcher (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sempre più interational!


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Su wikipedia lo danno già ufficiale



La pagina l'ha modificata Bargiggia


----------



## Dexter (28 Gennaio 2014)

il bello è che se sto Ronaldinho dei poveri fa bene,a Giugno torna da loro e noi ci riprendiamo Zaccardo 40enne


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2014)

Che schifo! non ho dimenticato le sue parole, da me non riceverà niente di niente 0.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Milan Channel ha confermato questa ipotesi di scambio.*


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;389675 ha scritto:


> Che schifo! non ho dimenticato le sue parole, da me non riceverà niente di niente 0.



Questo è un altro discorso, che ci sta. Purtroppo quando stai in difficoltà sei costretto a scendere a compromessi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2014)

Posso dire che per me è meglio di Birsa o porta sfiga?


----------



## aleslash (28 Gennaio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Posso dire che per me è meglio di Birsa o porta sfiga?


Molto molto meglio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ah questo era quello che voleva usare il Milan come trampolino di lancio per giocare nel Real


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ha confermato questa ipotesi di scambio.*



.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Gennaio 2014)

Nel suo ruolo abbiamo già Kakà, Honda, 2 metà Saponara e Birsa.
Insomma, avevamo proprio la necessità di un trequartista.


----------



## aleslash (28 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Nel suo ruolo abbiamo già Kakà, Honda, 2 metà Saponara e Birsa.
> Insomma, avevamo proprio la necessità di un trequartista.


Fortunamente può fare anche l'esterno


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2014)

Prendere un esterno alla Cerci no, è? Ma qui si va avanti solo a scambi ed a parametri zero.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Nel suo ruolo abbiamo già Kakà, Honda, 2 metà Saponara e Birsa.
> Insomma, avevamo proprio la necessità di un trequartista.



Mah, spero giocare sull'esterno, con più mobilità di Robi amico mio.

D'altra parte Zaccardo pure era pressochè inutile.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prendere un esterno alla Cerci no, è? Ma qui si va avanti solo a scambi ed a parametri zero.



Qualunque giocatore per il cui cartellino bisogna sborsare anche solamente 0,01 € è fuori budget.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque 12 presenze fin qui col Fulham, 7 da titolare.


----------



## Marilson (28 Gennaio 2014)

comunque vi faccio notare che Zaccardo è ancora in mano ad Alessandro Moggi, Gea.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (28 Gennaio 2014)

che strano un giocatore che non rientra piu nei piani della società..... un po come gli ultimi 20 acquisti nostri


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Anche Di Marzio conferma:le due società ne stanno parlando, l'agente di Zaccardo è pronto a volare a Londra.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prendere un esterno alla Cerci no, è? Ma qui si va avanti solo a scambi ed a parametri zero.


Non vedo come Seedorf possa cambiare l'andazzo, si va verso il filosocietarismo.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah, spero giocare sull'esterno, con più mobilità di Robi amico mio.
> 
> D'altra parte Zaccardo pure era pressochè inutile.



Anche un Billy dell'Ikea sarebbe meglio di amico mio o di Zaccardo, ma mi sembra l'ennesima operazione senza logica di questa annata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Fox Sports ci sarà lo scambio di prestiti fino a Giugno.*


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sono allibito. Abbiamo bisogno di uomini veri e prendiamo l'ennesimo pagliaccio che fin'ora in carriera ha solo fallito.

E poi non dimentico cosa disse un anno fa, verrei al Milan di corsa ma è una società solo di passaggio per poter andare al Real Madrid.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche un Billy dell'Ikea sarebbe meglio di amico mio o di Zaccardo, ma mi sembra l'ennesima operazione senza logica di questa annata.



Però è un'operazione a costo zero.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono allibito. Abbiamo bisogno di uomini veri e prendiamo l'ennesimo pagliaccio che fin'ora in carriera ha solo fallito.
> 
> E poi non dimentico cosa disse un anno fa, verrei al Milan di corsa ma è una società solo di passaggio per poter andare al Real Madrid.



Come ho detto prima, questo compromesso è sintomo della nostra difficoltà di fare mercato.


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;389705 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Fox Sports ci sarà lo scambio di prestiti fino a Giugno.*



Me lo auguro sia solo un prestito secco cosi a giugno leva già le tende!


----------



## Marilson (28 Gennaio 2014)

nordafricano gracilino  mi ricorda mesbah


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ma chi è questo? Ma perchè sti prestiti sempre? Ma dov'è la programmazione?


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però è un'operazione a costo zero.


Potrebbero inserire la rubrica "Salviamo i bilanci" all'interno di _Studio Aperto_ con Galliani che spiega com'è possibile fare mercato senza avere nemmeno 1 €


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sempre a tappare buchi con altri cessi cosmici. Non si può... e che cavolo. Possibile che non ci sia nel mondo un esterno offensivo decente a prezzi non esagerati che possiamo prendere? Basta con sti cancri.


----------



## Butcher (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma chi è questo? Ma perchè sti prestiti sempre? Ma dov'è la programmazione?



Ma come? Non la vedi? Programmare una fitta rete di osservatori (Galliani, Adriano e Adriano Galliani) per scovare prestiti e parametri 0.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Gennaio 2014)

sarebbe un'operazione intelligente,taraabt ha 25 anni e,seppur non sia ancora esploso,è indubbiamente un talento.Mentre zaccardo per noi è completamente inutile


----------



## Marilson (28 Gennaio 2014)

ho delle news gustose. Secondo il Sun, il manager del Fulham Meulensteen avrebbe ordinato ieri alla dirigenza di sbarazzarsi di Taraabt perchè non impressionato dalle sue doti. Hanno parlato con il QPR per farglielo riprendere, ma anche Redknapp del QPR avrebbe categoricamente smentito l'ipotesi del ritorno: nessuno l'ha voluto a questo qui  . E giustamente ci siamo mossi noi con gli elicotteri per andarlo a prendere


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ho delle news gustose. Secondo il Sun, il manager del Fulham Meulensteen avrebbe ordinato ieri alla dirigenza di sbarazzarsi di Taraabt perchè non impressionato dalle sue doti. Hanno parlato con il QPR per farglielo riprendere, ma anche Redknapp del QPR avrebbe categoricamente smentito l'ipotesi del ritorno: nessuno l'ha voluto a questo qui  . E giustamente ci siamo mossi noi con gli elicotteri per andarlo a prendere



"AC Milan : Il Club più solidale al mondo."


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Credo sia un semplice scambio di prestiti tra Milan e Fulham da qui fino a giugno.



si difatti è cosi.


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ho delle news gustose. Secondo il Sun, il manager del Fulham Meulensteen avrebbe ordinato ieri alla dirigenza di sbarazzarsi di Taraabt perchè non impressionato dalle sue doti. Hanno parlato con il QPR per farglielo riprendere, ma anche Redknapp del QPR avrebbe categoricamente smentito l'ipotesi del ritorno: nessuno l'ha voluto a questo qui  . E giustamente ci siamo mossi noi con gli elicotteri per andarlo a prendere



Ovvio nessuno lo voglia, è un montato che si comporta malissimo. E se lo scambiamo con un bollito di 30 e passa anni questo fa perfettamente capire il valore di questo qui.


----------



## Morghot (28 Gennaio 2014)

Vabbè ci sta, zaccardo è inutilissimo, questo almeno può essere utile in qualche modo visto il ruolo.

Comunque per dover di cronaca lo presi nella mia squadra nel campionato master di pes qualche anno fa, niente, nonostante i valori da fenomeno e l'età fallì miseramente


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2014)

vabbè


----------



## Rui Costa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Spè spè spè... Fermi un attimo...Lo prendiamo in prestito e diamo Zaccardo via in PRESTITO?Se è così ritratto il mio post di prima e mi unisco al cordoglio di contestazioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro discorso, che ci sta. Purtroppo quando stai in difficoltà sei costretto a scendere a compromessi.



Preferisco tenermi Zaccardo e rimanere cosi mi dispiace ma non mi sono andate giù quelle parole, do sempre il benvenuto a tutti pure ai piu cessi ma a lui proprio no, sarò limitata ma non ci sto.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Gennaio 2014)

forse non ci servirà a nulla taarabt, ma pur di liberarsi di zaccardo va benissimo. 

peccato sia prestito secco però, fra 6 mesi siamo di nuovo punto e a capo, sta gente va mollata a titolo definitivo.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Anche Di Marzio conferma:le due società ne stanno parlando, l'agente di Zaccardo è pronto a volare a Londra.*



Sono andato a vedere quanto prende sto qui... 3 milioni all'anno mentre Zaccardo 1 milionie...

Non solo prendiamo un cesso, ma avrà uno stipendio degno di nota


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono allibito. Abbiamo bisogno di uomini veri e prendiamo l'ennesimo pagliaccio che fin'ora in carriera ha solo fallito.
> 
> E poi non dimentico cosa disse un anno fa, verrei al Milan di corsa ma è una società solo di passaggio per poter andare al Real Madrid.


quoto alla grande, piuttosto che prendere sto qui mi tengo Zaccardo.


----------



## Theochedeo (28 Gennaio 2014)

Dallo scambio ci guadagneremmo in maniera eclatante. Taarabt vale molto molto molto di piu che zaccardo. Peccato pero che sarà solo uno scambio di prestiti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2014)

Dunque, a prescindere dalle sue doti(?) tecniche, se mi dite che è un montato senza cervello allora sono veramente deluso.
Non lo conosco, ma a leggervi sembra proprio sia così.
Basta gente con la testa matta, una delle prime missioni di Seedorf era proprio ricostruire lo spogliatoio riportando una certa mentalità e stile. 
Mi dispiace che lo stesso Clarence avvalli ancora operazioni su giocatori del genere, pensavo che l'aria fosse cambiata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Spè spè spè... Fermi un attimo...Lo prendiamo in prestito e diamo Zaccardo via in PRESTITO?Se è così ritratto il mio post di prima e mi unisco al cordoglio di contestazioni.



scambio di prestiti fino a giugno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sul carattere mi fido del benestare di Clarence e tecnicamente sarebbe una operazione clamorosa. Sa giocare in qualsiasi ruolo sulla trequarti, discontinuo ma con una tecnica pazzesca. Non siamo nelle condizioni di schifare uno così.


----------



## Rui Costa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Allora concordo con tutti voi, meglio tenersi Zaccardo, anche perché non aggiunge nulla tecnicamente e prende 2 mln di stipendio in più. Tra l'altro la cessione non sarebbe definitiva, quindi ennesima trattativa inutile.

Per il resto, stando alle parole che disse ''Verrei al Milan di corsa ma è solo una società di passaggio per poi andare al Real Madrid'' non vedo cosa c'è da contestargli dato che è la verità. E' così che il vostro idolo Kakà l'ha pensata fin dall'inizio. Così è come la pensava Pirlo. La differenza, però, è che il Milan ha sempre fatto il **** al Real in Champions, dimostrandosi superiore, al di là della differenza coppe, vinte 2 in più da loro ai tempi di Di Stefano. Milan ben più vincente nel mondo e in Europa, ben più forte. Il Real è sempre stato solo fumo al confronto, ma non ditelo a nessun giocatore, è un segreto.


----------



## Tahva (28 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E poi non dimentico cosa disse un anno fa, verrei al Milan di corsa ma è una società solo di passaggio per poter andare al Real Madrid.



Come ho letto la notizia, mi sono ricordata anch'io di queste dichiarazioni. Questo tipo è convinto di arrivare in una squadretta qualsiasi, outsisder in Europa, per farsi vedere dal Real. Andiamo bene...
In effetti, non è che stiamo dando un'impressione molto migliore


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Gennaio 2014)

un cesso per un altro cesso,non vedo dove sia l'upgrade,inoltre è una testa di ***.zo e l'unica stagione buona l'ha fatta in serie B...a 23 anni arrivato in premier si è sciolto ome neve al sole e lo sbolognano in ogni dove. 

Simply the best


----------



## Tahva (28 Gennaio 2014)

Oltretutto, chiedo a chi è più esperto di me: questo fa solo il trequartista? O si può mettere anche a centrocampo al posto di Montolivo? Nel primo caso, non vorrei allarmare la dirigenza, ma siamo leggermente strapieni di gente che può giocare in quel ruolo (tra i quali anche lo scomparso Saponara)...


----------



## aleslash (28 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sul carattere mi fido del benestare di Clarence e tecnicamente sarebbe una operazione clamorosa. Sa giocare in qualsiasi ruolo sulla trequarti, discontinuo ma con una tecnica pazzesca. Non siamo nelle condizioni di schifare uno così.



Anche callejon era discontinuo in spagna, poi abbiamo visto quanto è discontinuo qui


----------



## aleslash (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Oltretutto, chiedo a chi è più esperto di me: questo fa solo il trequartista? O si può mettere anche a centrocampo al posto di Montolivo? Nel primo caso, non vorrei allarmare la dirigenza, ma siamo leggermente strapieni di gente che può giocare in quel ruolo (tra i quali anche lo scomparso Saponara)...



Non è un centrocampista difensivo, è un trequartista che puo fare anche l'esterno


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Scusate ragazzi. Erano tweet vecchi dello stesso Taarabt.*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Spè spè spè... Fermi un attimo...Lo prendiamo in prestito e diamo Zaccardo via in PRESTITO?Se è così ritratto il mio post di prima e mi unisco al cordoglio di contestazioni.


E' così, perché Zaccardo lo diamo in prestito al Fulham, non al QPR che è proprietario del cartellino di Taarabt. Questo qua fa tribuna al Fulham, rendiamocene conto comunque.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro un anno fa disse che voleva venire al Milan dal suo amico per sfondare ed andare in seguito al Real, mi ricordo una vagonata di insulti



vero tacci sua...cmq nonostante questo appena ho letto la notizia ho pensato fosse un gran colpo...anche se sta facendo schifo


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' così, perché Zaccardo lo diamo in prestito al Fulham, non al QPR che è proprietario del cartellino di Taarabt. Questo qua fa tribuna al Fulham, rendiamocene conto comunque.



12 presenze, anche tante da titolare. Diciamo che non è un pilastro ma non è l'ultimo delle riserve.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Scusate ragazzi. Erano tweet vecchi dello stesso Taarabt.*



ah ecco era troppo bello per essere vero.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Taarabt non mi piacque affatto per le dichiarazioni di tempo fa, ma se serve per far aumentare la qualità della nostra rosa, ben venga.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2014)

può sempre rimediare a quelle parole Taarabt...eddai


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2014)

In prestito buona operazione portare Taarabt ( diritto di riscatto ? )


Zaccardo speriamo faccia bene la, ma la speranza è flebile


----------



## Gaúcho (28 Gennaio 2014)

ma vivete sulla terra o su qualche altro strano mondo?
a gennaio non si spende. pensavate davvero arrivasse cerci? forse a giugno, FORSE, ma ora sicuramente no
questo scambio PUO' RIVELARSI un affarone...intanto zaccardo per noi al momento è inutile, mentre questo ragazzo qui non sarà il massimo della testa, ma con seedorf può migliorare moltissimo dal punto di vista del gioco di squadra e della mentalità, deve solo riuscire a incanalare bene la sua forte personalità e le sue potenzialità tecniche...
è ancora un mistero, ma può rivelarsi un fenomeno...non tutti i giocatori esplodono a 22-23 anni eh
in ogni caso è più esterno che trequartista, quindi dovrebbe, e spero sarà cosi, prendere il posto di robinho...
in inghilterra non spaccava le partite, ma in italia il ritmo e la qualità è minore, quindi potrebbe fare la differenza (così come essien)
era il massimo che potevamo fare con il budget attuale.
e vi ricrederete su taarabt
quanto alle dichiarazioni, no comment...cioè davvero vi frega di quelle parole quando abbiamo avuto ibrahimovic in squadra? chissenefrega, quello che serve è che dia il massimo per la maglia, il resto è noia


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2014)

La versione *pirla* di Meghni........


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzi se *per caso* lo recuperiamo possiamo aver fatto un affare, altrimenti a casa.

Ci sta dai


----------



## Tahva (28 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo bene, allora... liberarsi di Zaccardo in ogni caso sarebbe un colpo, anche se sospetto che ce lo rispediranno indietro senza e senza ma a giugno...


----------



## Serginho (28 Gennaio 2014)

Operazione che a gennaio ci può stare, il problema è che noi manco a giugno combiniamo nulla


----------



## alexrossonero (28 Gennaio 2014)

Galliani ricolpisce ancora


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ma ci deve essere un motivo se Fulham e QPR non lo vogliono.


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Gennaio 2014)

Madò, che cessazzo siamo andati a prendere


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma ci deve essere un motivo se Fulham e QPR non lo vogliono.



Caratterialmente è peggio di Cassano.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Caratterialmente è peggio di Cassano.



Pensa un po, di acefalo ce ne basta uno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se *per caso* lo recuperiamo possiamo aver fatto un affare, altrimenti a casa.
> 
> Ci sta dai



per questo sarebbe utile inserire un diritto di riscatto a cifre contenute.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Gennaio 2014)

Io ho visto molte partite di taraabt (fino a un anno fa quando avevo sky ) e a me piaceva tantissimo. Io ricordo però che giocava spesso esterno di attacco e che comunque svariava molto. Il talento mi sembra che l'abbiano riconosciuto tutti...però la testa non c'era e si sperava in una crescita che probabilmente non c'è stata. Era diciamo un pochino testardo ed egoista. 
Vero che ci sono troppo indizi che probabilmente mi contraddicono ma se fosse un investimento-scommessa è da fare senza pensarci troppo.
Zaccardo è un bravo ragazzo ma al calcio di un certo livello non ha più niente da dare.


----------



## Tobi (28 Gennaio 2014)

Taraabt aldilà di tutto è forte? Ha delle doti e qualità importanti? Sa saltare l'uomo?


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sa saltare l'uomo?



Ti posso dire che ci riusciva, ora on lo so.

Dubito comunque che sia più fermo delle statuine brasiliane


----------



## aleslash (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Taraabt aldilà di tutto è forte? Ha delle doti e qualità importanti? Sa saltare l'uomo?


L'uomo lo salta, ha un grande visione e buona corsa, cosa che ci serve


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Gennaio 2014)

al posto di bingo ci sta' ...eccome

fara' bene me lo sento .....


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2014)

*L'agente di Zaccardo è a Londra.*


----------



## Dave (28 Gennaio 2014)

Mi stavo chiedendo dove l'avevo già sentito... poi mi è venuto in mente, l'anno scorso col QPR segnava solo lui ricordo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque è probabile che l'affare si faccia per questioni extra-calcistiche, tipo favori tra procuratori oppure cosi tanto per fare qualcosa.
Sarà andata cosi; qualcuno ha chiamato Galliani dicendo : " Senti ci sta questo qui che qua nessuno lo vuole, lo vuoi tu? Ci dai un giocatore a tuo piacere." E Galliani avrà detto di si, quando sente parlare di prestiti e parametri zero va in estasi.


----------



## Hammer (28 Gennaio 2014)

Cesso e montato. Mentalmente instabile, peggio di boateng


----------



## peddy76 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Dirò un eresia ma... A questo punto meglio Biabiany. Conosce il campionato italiano, non deve ambientarsi e fino a giugno darebbe una grande mano. E poi non è così male.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

peddy76 ha scritto:


> Dirò un eresia ma... A questo punto meglio Biabiany. Conosce il campionato italiano, non deve ambientarsi e fino a giugno darebbe una grande mano. E poi non è così male.



Tutto giusto. Peccato che costa...


----------



## Sheldon92 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ce l'ho come esterno sinistro nella mia squadra BPL a FUT 14   ...se rendesse la metà di quello che rende a Fifa, sarebbe un affare clamoroso.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque Zaccardo si può piazzare solo così
Galliani fa solo danni e non sa come riparare. Come lo vendi uno come Zaccardo? 
Lo scambio è a nostro vantaggio: Taarabt è un giocatorino ma può dare qualcosa alla squadra: Zaccardo non dà nulla.

Meglio lo scambio con Taarabt che con Merenderos, che bazzica proprio da quelle parti...


----------



## Tobi (28 Gennaio 2014)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Comunque Zaccardo si può piazzare solo così
> Galliani fa solo danni e non sa come riparare. Come lo vendi uno come Zaccardo?
> Lo scambio è a nostro vantaggio: Taarabt è un giocatorino ma può dare qualcosa alla squadra: Zaccardo non dà nulla.
> 
> Meglio lo scambio con Taarabt che con Merenderos, che bazzica proprio da quelle parti...



Ha preso Mesbah un cesso, come sbarazzarsi? Prestito ovviamente --> Parma--> Zaccardo altro cesso come sbarazzarsi? Prestito, ovviamente per chi? Per Taarabt stipendio? 3.mill cioe 1.5 cioe 3 per sei mesi


Ha preso Nocerino, un cesso. Andata bene il primo anno grazie ad Ibra---> vendere in estate? Macchè.. Rinnovo con tanti soldi--> seconda stagione didastrosa--> non puoi venderlo non puoi regararlo visto lo stipendio e contratto nuovo--> prestito

Stesso dicosrso per Costant, riscattato quest'estate per 4 milioni ora non possiamo liberarncene

1000 pippe in squadra con stipendi folli e contratti in scadenza non si sa quando e non possiamo liberarcene... Galliani ci ha portato dentro l'occhio de ciclone...


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Zaccardo è a Londra.*



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo che se arriva possa esserci utile. Però vorrei che almeno cercassero di liberarsi definitivamente di Zaccardo.


----------



## Denni90 (28 Gennaio 2014)

va via zaccardo e nn siete cmq contenti... 
secondo me ormai andate contro a prescindere...
diamo via un pluri30enne per un 25enne ...se fa bene poi lo riscatteranno o cmq lo prendono altrimente torna là mentre zaccardo se giocherà con continuità potrà avere anche un minimo mercato e quindi essere venduto...
nn va bene neanche così??


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> va via zaccardo e nn siete cmq contenti...
> secondo me ormai andate contro a prescindere...
> diamo via un pluri30enne per un 25enne ...se fa bene poi lo riscatteranno o cmq lo prendono altrimente torna là mentre zaccardo se giocherà con continuità potrà avere anche un minimo mercato e quindi essere venduto...
> nn va bene neanche così??


Esatto !


----------



## Ciachi (28 Gennaio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> va via zaccardo e nn siete cmq contenti...
> secondo me ormai andate contro a prescindere...
> diamo via un pluri30enne per un 25enne ...se fa bene poi lo riscatteranno o cmq lo prendono altrimente torna là mentre zaccardo se giocherà con continuità potrà avere anche un minimo mercato e quindi essere venduto...
> nn va bene neanche così??




Ti q8!


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Gennaio 2014)

Operazione al limite del raccapricciante.


----------



## InsideTheFire (28 Gennaio 2014)

troppo lezioso cerca sempre la giocata personale...non va bene


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Gennaio 2014)

Non era meglio dare fiducia a Saponara?


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Gennaio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> va via zaccardo e nn siete cmq contenti...
> secondo me ormai andate contro a prescindere...
> diamo via un pluri30enne per un 25enne ...se fa bene poi lo riscatteranno o cmq lo prendono altrimente torna là mentre zaccardo se giocherà con continuità potrà avere anche un minimo mercato e quindi essere venduto...
> nn va bene neanche così??



Ma 6/7 anni di queste operazioni non vi sono bastati come esempio?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Taratto necessita di un pallone solo per lui. Anarchico e solista a livelli esagerati. Anche un Biabiany sarebbe piu' utile.


----------



## ildemone85 (28 Gennaio 2014)

non riesco a capire come si possa pensare di gestire una società senza un euro.


----------



## Hammer (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ma c'è un'opzione sul riscatto?


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma c'è un'opzione sul riscatto?



Secondo me c'è un ricatto sull'opzione


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Questa operazione ha senso solo e soltanto se saponara e/o elsha sono talmente marci da non rientrare più... altrimenti non ne capisco il senso.


----------



## peppe75 (28 Gennaio 2014)

scusate ma anche questo criticate...a me piace molto la mentalità di Seedorf qualità qualità----basta mediani e quantità...

Riflettete riflettete....


----------



## Belfast Boy (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ma era proprio necessario con solo il campionato + solo 2 partite sicure di coppa da qui ad agosto dover fare uno scambio per uno che fa tribuna??? Una cessione e stop non era meglio?

P.S. di Taarabt ricordo come definì il Milan un approdo di lancio verso grandi squadre...ma va a ciapà i ratt va là


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Questa sera Taarabt è andato è in tribuna*


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Ma era proprio necessario con solo il campionato + solo 2 partite sicure di coppa da qui ad agosto dover fare uno scambio per uno che fa tribuna??? Una cessione e stop non era meglio?
> 
> P.S. di Taarabt ricordo come definì il Milan un approdo di lancio verso grandi squadre...ma va a ciapà i ratt va là



Non sono sicuro che se lo sarebbero preso Zaccardo e basta.


----------



## Ciachi (28 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non sono sicuro che se lo sarebbero preso Zaccardo e basta.



Effettivamente !!! Ci vuole coraggio!!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Gennaio 2014)

m l'avete mai visto giocare a sto inetto o parlate solo per i video delle " skillz !!1!1!1!! " su youtube?


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Come riporta Sportmediaset, sembra che dietro lo scambio Zaccardo Taarabt ci sia l'ombra di Flavio Briatore, amico di Berlusconi ed ex proprietario del QPR squadra che detiene il cartellino del marocchino.*


----------



## Butcher (28 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset, sembra che dietro lo scambio Zaccardo Taarabt ci sia l'ombra di Flavio Briatore, amico di Berlusconi ed ex proprietario del QPR squadra che detiene il cartellino del marocchino.*



Se diamo ascolto a sti personaggi che col calcio c'entrano meno di 0...


----------



## Belfast Boy (28 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset, sembra che dietro lo scambio Zaccardo Taarabt ci sia l'ombra di Flavio Briatore, amico di Berlusconi ed ex proprietario del QPR squadra che detiene il cartellino del marocchino.*



come direbbero a Roma: 'namo bbene allora...


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Se diamo ascolto a sti personaggi che col calcio c'entrano meno di 0...



Ci desse una decina di milioni quanto meno. Giusto per finanziarci le prossime 4-5 sessioni.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Gennaio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> m l'avete mai visto giocare a sto inetto o parlate solo per i video delle " skillz !!1!1!1!! " su youtube?



Ne dubito,è così scarso che anche su Youtube non ci sono video che mostrano le sue skills.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ne dubito,è così scarso che anche su Youtube non ci sono video che mostrano le sue skills.



dai lo scambiamo con zaccardo, mi rendo conto che è un giocatore molto fumoso e spesso inconcludente ma il talento ce l'ha e si ci può lavorare, sempre meglio che avere in rosa zaccardo, l'unico problema è che forse ci mettiamo in casa un altra testa matta..


----------



## Belfast Boy (29 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dai lo scambiamo con zaccardo, mi rendo conto che è un giocatore molto fumoso e spesso inconcludente ma il talento ce l'ha e si ci può lavorare, sempre meglio che avere in rosa zaccardo, l'unico problema è che forse ci mettiamo in casa un altra testa matta..



Ok, Zaccardo andava scaricato e credo ci sia un plebiscito verso questa idea. Ma la domanda che torno a porre è la seguente: era cosi necessario scambiarlo? Non sarebbe bastato cederlo e stop? Siamo una marea già ora con solo il campionato più 2 partite sicure. A giugno con tutta la gente che tornerà dai prestiti quanti saremo? E consideriamo che l'ipotesi di non essere in Europa è piuttosto verosimile. Siamo troppi ed aggiungo strapagati in stipendi per il reale valore. Meglio 6-7 giocatori in meno, con quegli stipendi ti ci paghi uno TOP che i soldi (tantissimi) almeno li merita davvero.
Questi scambi non li concepisco


----------



## colcuoresivince (29 Gennaio 2014)

sembra avere i piedi buoni, speriamo bene


----------



## hiei87 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset, sembra che dietro lo scambio Zaccardo Taarabt ci sia l'ombra di Flavio Briatore, amico di Berlusconi ed ex proprietario del QPR squadra che detiene il cartellino del marocchino.*



Certo che quando i tuoi principali osservatori sono Briatore e Ibou Ba qualche cosina che non va ci dovrebbe essere....


----------



## colcuoresivince (29 Gennaio 2014)

anche se Taarabt al settimanale di calcio internazionale della Gazzetta dello Sport, ExtraTime, il 24 dicembre 2012 dichiarò: “Il mio procuratore parla con Galliani, ma dipende da Robinho e da Pastore.* Il Milan oggi attraversa un periodo meno glorioso e non fa più parte dei top club nel mondo. Però sfondare in rossonero mi aprirebbe le porte di grandissime squadre come il Real Madrid o il Barcellona. E se pure il mio amico Boateng, che con me al Tottenham era un numero 6 e andava spesso in tribuna, gioca da 10, penso di avere qualche chance anch’io.*


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sempre più in basso


----------



## tequilad (29 Gennaio 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> anche se Taarabt al settimanale di calcio internazionale della Gazzetta dello Sport, ExtraTime, il 24 dicembre 2012 dichiarò: “Il mio procuratore parla con Galliani, ma dipende da Robinho e da Pastore.* Il Milan oggi attraversa un periodo meno glorioso e non fa più parte dei top club nel mondo. Però sfondare in rossonero mi aprirebbe le porte di grandissime squadre come il Real Madrid o il Barcellona. E se pure il mio amico Boateng, che con me al Tottenham era un numero 6 e andava spesso in tribuna, gioca da 10, penso di avere qualche chance anch’io.*


----------



## gabuz (29 Gennaio 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


>


Che dire... se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino...


----------



## peddy76 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Quegli altri prendono Hernanes e noi Tarabat. Dai, più o meno ci siamo.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Gennaio 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> anche se Taarabt al settimanale di calcio internazionale della Gazzetta dello Sport, ExtraTime, il 24 dicembre 2012 dichiarò: “Il mio procuratore parla con Galliani, ma dipende da Robinho e da Pastore.* Il Milan oggi attraversa un periodo meno glorioso e non fa più parte dei top club nel mondo. Però sfondare in rossonero mi aprirebbe le porte di grandissime squadre come il Real Madrid o il Barcellona. E se pure il mio amico Boateng, che con me al Tottenham era un numero 6 e andava spesso in tribuna, gioca da 10, penso di avere qualche chance anch’io.*


Non è nemmeno arrivato e già mi sta sulle balle


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2014)

ma dai ragazzi su.. non fate gli schizzinosi.. va via un iper cesso per un giocatore che è si fumoso ma ALMENO ha tecnica... 

anche una busta di piscio sarebbe un ottimo scambio con zaccardo (cit.)


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset, sembra che dietro lo scambio Zaccardo Taarabt ci sia l'ombra di Flavio Briatore, amico di Berlusconi ed ex proprietario del QPR squadra che detiene il cartellino del marocchino.*



Galliani ha proprio recepito la critica della dirigenza al suo mercato, fatto di affarini solo tramite procuratori e amici di dubbio gusto


----------



## tequilad (29 Gennaio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Galliani ha proprio recepito la critica della dirigenza al suo mercato, fatto di affarini solo tramite procuratori e amici di dubbio gusto


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma dai ragazzi su.. non fate gli schizzinosi.. va via un iper cesso per un giocatore che è si fumoso ma ALMENO ha tecnica...
> 
> anche una busta di piscio sarebbe un ottimo scambio con zaccardo (cit.)



pure binho amicu meu ha tecnica , peccato la usi solo per giocare a calcetto con gli amici suoi in brasile


----------



## Sherlocked (29 Gennaio 2014)

Acquisto orripilante...come essien, anzi peggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pure binho amicu meu ha tecnica , peccato la usi solo per giocare a calcetto con gli amici suoi in brasile



vero.. hahah nulla da eccepire.. però bingo in negativo ha pure che è scarsissimo... gioca 15 minuti e poi si eclissa per il resto della partita.. e poi bingo mi sta sulle balls almeno con questo me la gioco.... 

ps: i brasiliani non li sopporto piu... basta ..


----------



## Dexter (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ieri Marianella (che di solito ci prende) ha detto che è fortissimo ma che non lo vuole nessuno perchè è ingestibile. Allenatori e compagni lo odiano,non la passa e non segue indicazioni tattiche. Boh,vediamo se Seedorf lo mette in riga


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Gennaio 2014)

le skills ce le ha, ma ha l'encefalo di dimensioni ancor più ridotte di quello di Balotelli.


----------



## Morghot (29 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma dai ragazzi su.. non fate gli schizzinosi.. va via un iper cesso per un giocatore che è si fumoso ma ALMENO ha tecnica...
> 
> anche una busta di piscio sarebbe un ottimo scambio con zaccardo (cit.)


Ma veramente, cioè ci liberiamo di un inutilità al cubo per una scommessa, cento volte meglio così che un altro 30enne bollito buono a far una stagione e poi a campar di rendita con il megastipendio di ser pelato.

Comunque leggendo ingiro balotelli in confronto è un santo.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> le skills ce le ha, ma ha l'encefalo di dimensioni ancor più ridotte di quello di Balotelli.



speriamo bene va.... alla terza azione dove non gliela passa, temo omicidi in campo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ieri Marianella (che di solito ci prende) ha detto che è fortissimo ma che non lo vuole nessuno perchè è ingestibile. Allenatori e compagni lo odiano,non la passa e non segue indicazioni tattiche. Boh,vediamo se Seedorf lo mette in riga


Beh Seedorf quando vuole è un dittatore, poi nel Milan (Balotelli a parte) certi personaggi hanno sempre avuto vita breve. O si adegua o a giugno viene rispedito al mittente


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Beh Seedorf quando vuole è un dittatore, poi nel Milan (Balotelli a parte) certi personaggi hanno sempre avuto vita breve. O si adegua o a giugno viene rispedito al mittente



Sei rimasto un pò indietro.


----------



## arcanum (29 Gennaio 2014)

Dovesse arrivare e il prossimo anno rimanere sento che farebbe poche cavolate dentro e fuori dal campo. 

Come mai dico ciò? 

La risposta è semplice...vi dò un aiutino: inizia con la "S", finisce con "TAM"


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fonte Sky : 

" Intervenuto durante la trasmissione Sky "Speciale Calciomercato", il giornalista dell'emittente satellitare Alessandro Biolchi ha parlato del prossimo rossonero Adel Taarabt: "Giusto per capire il tipo di persona che è Taarabt, aveva dichiarato di non voler venire in Italia. Quando fu sostituito in un Fulham-QPR, se ne andò dallo stadio e siccome non aveva la macchina tornò a casa col bus. È uno così: ha lasciato la Nazionale marocchina quando ha capito che non avrebbe giocato. Però, per dirvi che tipo è, dichiarazione numero uno di due anni fa: ‘I vostri stadi sono brutti, semivuoti, non ci verrei mai a giocare da voi. Farei un’eccezione solo per il Milan’ e fin qui va bene. Dichiarazione numero due: ‘*Se nel Milan ha il 10 uno come Boateng che quando giocava con me aveva il 6 e stava in tribuna, allora il 10 al Milan lo posso avere anch’io’ ".*


Che I.D.O.L.O. ahahahh ha pienamente ragione


----------



## Dave (29 Gennaio 2014)

*La Gazzetta parla di un intoppo nell'affare. Zaccardo non vorrebbe andare al Fulham.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2014)

.


----------



## robs91 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta parla di un intoppo nell'affare. Zaccardo non vorrebbe andare al Fulham.*



ahahaha siamo alla frutta.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Gennaio 2014)

Se salta l'affare sono contento,sinceramente.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta parla di un intoppo nell'affare. Zaccardo non vorrebbe andare al Fulham.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Se salta l'affare sono contento,sinceramente.



Spero tu stia scherzando ... meglio di Zaccardo è qualsiasi cosa.. ti liberi di un 31enne per prendere un 25 enne che si sarà una scommessa ma vuoi mettere con ZACCARDO ??


----------



## Morghot (29 Gennaio 2014)

Non ci credo che se si impuntano fanno sempre saltare tutto, capisco se si parla di campioni ma parliamo di niente.... cioè boh, tenuti in ostaggio da scarsoni.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero tu stia scherzando ... meglio di Zaccardo è qualsiasi cosa.. ti liberi di un 31enne per prendere un 25 enne che si sarà una scommessa ma vuoi mettere con ZACCARDO ??



Anche Zaccardo doveva essere oro colato rispetto a Mesbah,e anche Mesbah era oro colato rispetto allo scarsone che lo sostituì. Dobbiamo smetterla di sostituire i giocatori scarsi con altri scarsoni,che poi rifiutano i trasferimenti e bloccano il calciomercato.


----------



## Sherlocked (29 Gennaio 2014)

.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Gennaio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Anche Zaccardo doveva essere oro colato rispetto a Mesbah,e anche Mesbah era oro colato rispetto allo scarsone che lo sostituì. Dobbiamo smetterla di sostituire i giocatori scarsi con altri scarsoni,che poi rifiutano i trasferimenti e bloccano il calciomercato.



.



Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Proprio la persona adatta per un ciclo che deve ripartire con, prima di tutto, professionisti seri.



avete detto tutto voi


----------



## Brain84 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Non lo voglio. Preferisco un Zaccardo scarso che sta buono invece di un Taarabt incognita che pure è una testa di ca**o


----------



## Milo (29 Gennaio 2014)

che si smettesse di prendere mezzi giocatori e prenderne uno ma tosto, l'inter stà prendendo hernanes a 10 mln.... stiamo dormendo noi...


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta parla di un intoppo nell'affare. Zaccardo non vorrebbe andare al Fulham.*



.


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2014)

Se in futuro il Barca post-Messi sarà un flop e il Milan comincerà a vincere Champions sarebbe da prendere questo giusto per passarlo al Barca.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset, sembra che dietro lo scambio Zaccardo Taarabt ci sia l'ombra di Flavio Briatore, amico di Berlusconi ed ex proprietario del QPR squadra che detiene il cartellino del marocchino.*



Briatore per cortesia, pensa alle tue cose


----------



## Ale (29 Gennaio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta parla di un intoppo nell'affare. Zaccardo non vorrebbe andare al Fulham.*



ribadisco anche qua, occorre un nuova strategia di porsi con i giocatori. non si puo essere bloccati in questo modo, questo ostracismo generalizzato deve finire, con le buone o con le cattive.


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ma solo noi abbiamo giocatori che rifiutano tutto e tutti? Incredibile!


----------



## Doctore (29 Gennaio 2014)

Palese che zaccardo vuole succhiare i soldi al milan fino all ultimo centesimo...è cosciente che dopo il milan la sua carriera calcistica è destinata alla serie B


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2014)

Vabbè se non arriva l'ennesima testa calda non è che mi strappo i capelli!


----------



## Sherlocked (29 Gennaio 2014)

Questo è ingestibile, indisciplinato sia fuori dal campo che dentro, arrogante, viziato, presuntuoso, pigro. Uno cosi dovremmo tenerlo lontano mille miglia da milanello. E invece si vuol fare il favorino all'amico Briatore...


----------



## MisterBet (29 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Palese che zaccardo vuole succhiare i soldi al milan fino all ultimo centesimo...è cosciente che dopo il milan la sua carriera calcistica è destinata alla serie B



Se va sei mesi in prestito al Fulham gioca e succhia comunque i soldi al Milan...


----------



## Hammer (29 Gennaio 2014)

Beh prende un milione e mezzo, chiamatelo scemo.

Comunque sto Taarabt è una testa non calda, incandescente. Basta farsi un giro sulla rete, è più ingestibile di Cassano e Balotelli fusi insieme


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2014)

Si, ma qui non si tratta della testa di questo o quell'altro.. non possiamo essere perennemente in ostaggio dei nostri panchinari.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Laudisa: si riapre la trattativa per lo scambio, i rossoneri aspettano il si per Taaradt.*


----------



## Denni90 (29 Gennaio 2014)

zaccardo nn può permettersi anche lui di rifiutare il trasferimento... dai nn servi a niente qua...ma vattene no?


----------



## arcanum (29 Gennaio 2014)

Io sospetto che non sia Zaccardo il vero problema....se l'affare salta è solo perchè si vuol virare su Biabiany


----------



## Denni90 (29 Gennaio 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Io sospetto che non sia Zaccardo il vero problema....se l'affare salta è solo perchè si vuol virare su Biabiany



prima di farlo saltare c'è da prenderlo però...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Gennaio 2014)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Si, ma qui non si tratta della testa di questo o quell'altro.. non possiamo essere perennemente in ostaggio dei nostri panchinari.



fino a quando si firmeranno contratti da capogiro per delle pippacce assurde sarà sempre cosi , parliamoci chiaro un amalia , un constant o un zaccardo perche dovrebbero lasciare milano visto che guadagno benissimo per non fare una beneamata cippa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2014)

C'ho gusto, godo se Zaccardo rifiuta, come ho goduto quando Constant ha rifiutato. Sono lezioni per il nostro AD, magari a furia di sbagliare impara a non prendere bidoni che non vuole nessuno e che poi non li mandi via neanche se li minacci di morte.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2014)

Colpi su colpi per il nostro AD.

Barbarella è lì che se la sta godendo...............


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Per dire, Zaccardo ha un contratto fino al 2016. Uno che non giocava manco nel Parma, come si fa a ingaggiarlo.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per dire, Zaccardo ha un contratto fino al 2016. Uno che non giocava manco nel Parma, come si fa a ingaggiarlo.



Simply  Lui va a Barcellona senza appuntamento e porta a casa Leo


----------



## tequilad (29 Gennaio 2014)

36 goal in 8 anni di carriera...


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2014)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ma solo noi abbiamo giocatori che rifiutano tutto e tutti? Incredibile!



Abbiamo giocatori SCARSI che giocano nel MILAN, che vengono pagati fior di milioni, che collezionano anche qualche presenza.


----------



## domy1982 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Mi sa che salta, Zaccardo ieri era volenteroso di andare via, mentre oggi ha i dubbi....


----------



## arcanum (29 Gennaio 2014)

Per me non è tanto questo il problema, Zaccardo in Premier guadagnerebbe gossomodo lo stesso se lo trattengono anche il prossimo anno, con la differenza che giocherebbe di più....per me i motivi di un eventuale rifiuto sono altri.

A me sembrava troppo strano che davano lo scambio per certo ma nonostante tutto si lavorava alla grande per Biabiany.
Vai a vedere che la storia Taarabt era tutta una messa in scena per arrivare a Biabiany in modo più agevole, un bluff.

In ottica "fantacalcio" non escluderei che poi il prossimo anno giriamo biabiany o taarabt al torino + metà saponara + soldi per Cerci


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> A me sembrava troppo strano che davano lo scambio per certo ma nonostante tutto si lavorava alla grande per Biabiany.
> Vai a vedere che la storia Taarabt era tutta una messa in scena per arrivare a Biabiany in modo più agevole, un bluff.



Si anch'io ho questa identica sensazione.
Vediamo come si evolve oggi la situazione, ma questo Tamarr potrebbe essere tutto una bufala.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Simply  Lui va a Barcellona senza appuntamento e porta a casa Leo


Lui non conclude mezza trattativa, ma in compenso racconta molti aneddoti e dispone di un ampio book fotografico insieme a procuratori e giocatori


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Dopo questa, Zaccardo si merita il soprannome "Zeccardo".


----------



## Dexter (29 Gennaio 2014)

Pure se Zaccardo non parte per me Tatata arriva uguale,magari con prestito con diritto di riscatto della metà della metà della metà pagabile in 40 rate decennali.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Di Marzio: Biabiany non arriverà. L'unica trattativa in ballo è quella con il Fulham per lo scambio tra Zaccardo e Taarabt*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Gennaio 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Per me non è tanto questo il problema, Zaccardo in Premier guadagnerebbe gossomodo lo stesso se lo trattengono anche il prossimo anno, con la differenza che giocherebbe di più....per me i motivi di un eventuale rifiuto sono altri.
> 
> A me sembrava troppo strano che davano lo scambio per certo ma nonostante tutto si lavorava alla grande per Biabiany.
> Vai a vedere che la storia Taarabt era tutta una messa in scena per arrivare a Biabiany in modo più agevole, un bluff.
> ...


ma siamo proprio a livelli di fantacalcio esagerati visto che taarabt verrebbe in prestito per sei mesi , saponara è meta del parma e per vendere la nostra metà dobbiamo prima riscattare l'altra metà dal parma


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Biabiany non arriverà. L'unica trattativa in ballo è quella con il Fulham per lo scambio tra Zaccardo e Taarabt*




.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Biabiany non arriverà. L'unica trattativa in ballo è quella con il Fulham per lo scambio tra Zaccardo e Taarabt*



Che bello wuppi


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Gennaio 2014)

Io preferisco Taarabt a Biabiany


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> 36 goal in 8 anni di carriera...



Provocazione voluta non uccidere nessuno  :
O Maestro in quanti anni ha fatto ben 4 gol in serie A col Milan?


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocatori SCARSI che giocano nel MILAN, che vengono pagati fior di milioni, che collezionano anche qualche presenza.



Sono d'accordo con te, ma una società seria deve prevenire/risolvere queste situazioni senza che scoppino casi, casini, casetti...


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Gennaio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io preferisco Taarabt a Biabiany



anche io


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Gennaio 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> 36 goal in 8 anni di carriera...



c'è da dire che ha iniziato presto a giocare, a circa 16 anni..


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche io



Pure io , assolutamente meglio Taarabt


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Se devo scegliere Taarabt o Biabiany, preferisco Taarabt. 

Il problema è che si tratta pur sempre di un mezzo giocatore, a noi ci servirebbe qualcuno che ci faccia fare il salto di qualità. Un esterno veloce, buona tecnica, che salta l'uomo.


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Salve, questo è il mio primo messaggio qui e vorrei iniziare proprio con l'argomento più attuale.
Non capisco il senso dell'operazione Taarabt, perché prenderlo per SOLI 6 MESI? Un giocatore simile lo si prende solamente se ci si punta, o quantomeno almeno proteggiamoci con un diritto di riscatto dal QPR... Se dobbiamo rispedirlo a Londra a giugno, non è meglio lanciare un giovane o puntare su qualcuno per il futuro?


----------



## Denni90 (29 Gennaio 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Salve, questo è il mio primo messaggio qui e vorrei iniziare proprio con l'argomento più attuale.
> Non capisco il senso dell'operazione Taarabt, perché prenderlo per SOLI 6 MESI? Un giocatore simile lo si prende solamente se ci si punta, o quantomeno almeno proteggiamoci con un diritto di riscatto dal QPR... Se dobbiamo rispedirlo a Londra a giugno, non è meglio lanciare un giovane o puntare su qualcuno per il futuro?



è un prestito per questione di bilancio nuda e cruda e poi per un vediamo come si comporta in campo e a giugno si decide cosa fare...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo sky sport si continua a trattare per lo scambio dei giocatori, potrebbe essere l'ultimo "colpo" del mercato rossonero.*


----------



## Marilson (29 Gennaio 2014)

capisco che zaccardo è inutile, capisco che darlo via per un giocatore tecnico è comunque positivo, ma prenderlo in prestito per 6 mesi.. e poi giocherà al massimo due o tre partite. Mah


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2014)

Quindi niente messi  ...che delusione


----------



## Denni90 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> capisco che zaccardo è inutile, capisco che darlo via per un giocatore tecnico è comunque positivo, ma prenderlo in prestito per 6 mesi.. e poi giocherà al massimo due o tre partite. Mah



ha cmq 25 anni quello che arriva, se fa bene lo compri a giugno...dove è il problema?


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ha cmq 25 anni quello che arriva, se fa bene lo compri a giugno...dove è il problema?



questa secondo me è una delle poche operazioni intelligenti degli ultimi anni di galliani se si concretizza..


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport si continua a trattare per lo scambio dei giocatori, potrebbe essere l'ultimo "colpo" del mercato rossonero.*


Colpaccio


----------



## Milo (29 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;390413 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport si continua a trattare per lo scambio dei giocatori, potrebbe essere l'ultimo "colpo" del mercato rossonero.*



che c.lo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Allenatore Fulham:"Ieri abbiamo preferito non utilizzarlo visto che c'è l'interesse per il giocatore, vediamo che succede in questi giorni".*


----------



## Albijol (29 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;390440 ha scritto:


> *Allenatore Fulham:"Ieri abbiamo preferito non utilizzarlo visto che è un bidone interstellare.*



fixed


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo tmw domani Taarabt sarà in italia per firmare il contratto con il Milan,il giocatore arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 7 milioni, da capire se nella trattativa verrà inserito Zaccardo o meno.*

*Secondo sky sport ci sono problemi per Zaccardo, il Fulham ritiene l'ingaggio del difensore troppo alto.*


----------



## Serginho (29 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Un esterno veloce, buona tecnica, che salta l'uomo.



Le caratteristiche di Taarabt queste sono, il problema è che è stato molto discontinuo negli ultimi due anni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;390445 ha scritto:


> *Secondo tmw domani Taarabt sarà in italia per firmare il contratto con il Milan,il giocatore arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 7 milioni, da capire se nella trattativa verrà inserito Zaccardo o meno.*



si, dalle ultime dovrebbe venire lo stesso... anche con il rifiuto di Zaccaria. Mi sembra ugualmente un'ottima operazione, se fa bene rimane a cifre contenute, altrimenti torna indietro.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Gennaio 2014)

boh sembra un altro non da milan… può far comodo per questa fine di stagione…ma non lo riscatterei..


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

Per me si può chiudere la trattativa, cosi rimaniamo con Zaccardo e arriva pure sto cesso


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;390445 ha scritto:


> *Secondo tmw domani Taarabt sarà in italia per firmare il contratto con il Milan,il giocatore arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 7 milioni, da capire se nella trattativa verrà inserito Zaccardo o meno.*
> 
> *Secondo sky sport ci sono problemi per Zaccardo, il Fulham ritiene l'ingaggio del difensore troppo alto.*



Spero salti tutto.
Non ha senso fare mercato così per il gusto di farlo con operazioni senza logica.
O si fanno operazioni che rinforzano la squadra, in entrata e in uscita (cedere Zaccardo, Mexes e soci a titolo definitivo significherebbe rinforzarsi), oppure è meglio rimanere così.
7 milioni per un giocatore che non riesce ad emergere nemmeno al Fulham e al QPR sarebbero una follia completa. E' una follia già solamente il pensare di riscattarlo.
Nel suo ruolo abbiamo già millemila giocatori, o prendiamo un esterno vero o mi tengo Honda piuttosto sulla fascia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2014)

In prestito non varrebbe la pena prendere qualche giocatore migliore che fa panca, tipo Nani o Lamela? Proprio sto bidone dobbiamo ingaggiare?


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In prestito non varrebbe la pena prendere qualche giocatore migliore che fa panca, tipo Nani o Lamela? Proprio sto bidone dobbiamo ingaggiare?



Eh ma ha qualità


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2014)

ricordo che le stesse cose,se non peggio,si dicevano di boateng,aspettate prima di dare giudizi..non credo che stiamo prendendo un bidone


----------



## Gekyn (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ormai bisogna metterci in testa che il milan non è più una grande squadra....questi sono i giocatori che ci possiamo permettere, sono giocatori per il ns livello di squadra.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Le caratteristiche di Taarabt queste sono, il problema è che è stato molto discontinuo negli ultimi due anni



beh veloce non è


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> ricordo che le stesse cose,se non peggio,si dicevano di boateng,aspettate prima di dare giudizi..non credo che stiamo prendendo un bidone


Infatti Boateng è un bidone. Sono stufo di cessi atomici... siamo il Milan, non la Pro Vercelli.


----------



## Serginho (29 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> beh veloce non è



Di certo non si può dire sia lento eh


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo tmw domani Taarabt sarà in italia per firmare il contratto con il Milan,il giocatore arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 7 milioni, da capire se nella trattativa verrà inserito Zaccardo o meno.*
> 
> *Secondo sky sport ci sono problemi per Zaccardo, il Fulham ritiene l'ingaggio del difensore troppo alto.*



*Anche Di Marzio conferma l'ipotesi di tmw*


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Spero salti tutto.
> Non ha senso fare mercato così per il gusto di farlo con operazioni senza logica.
> O si fanno operazioni che rinforzano la squadra, in entrata e in uscita (cedere Zaccardo, Mexes e soci a titolo definitivo significherebbe rinforzarsi), oppure è meglio rimanere così.
> 7 milioni per un giocatore che non riesce ad emergere nemmeno al Fulham e al QPR sarebbero una follia completa. E' una follia già solamente il pensare di riscattarlo.
> Nel suo ruolo abbiamo già millemila giocatori, o prendiamo un esterno vero o mi tengo Honda piuttosto sulla fascia.



quoto su tutto.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Gennaio 2014)

per essere bravo é bravo, ma di testa proprio non sembra il massimo, poi é un trequartista, può giocare a destra e sinistra ma rimane un trequartista di base..con lui farebbero 4 trequartisti, 5 se contiamo anche Birsa…mi sembra un po troppo! bisognerebbe prendere un esterno destro puro, tipo ITURBE, Cerci o Menez..


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Infatti Boateng è un bidone. Sono stufo di cessi atomici... siamo il Milan, non la Pro Vercelli.



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ormai bisogna metterci in testa che il milan non è più una grande squadra....questi sono i giocatori che ci possiamo permettere, sono giocatori per il ns livello di squadra.



io ormai ho messo il cuore in pace, però mi fa arrabbiare che per jorginho e compagnia bella non tiriamo fuori 1 euro e poi tiriamo fuori soldi per riscattare i vari Zapata e magari pure sto cesso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Di certo non si può dire sia lento eh



è veloce quanto lo era boateng per dire, ha più tecnica però..


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2014)

Giornalisti,visto che ci leggete, scrivete dell'incompetenza di Galliani.
Se Zaccardo non va via è colpa di chi gli ha fatto il contratto.


----------



## arcanum (29 Gennaio 2014)

Operazione sensata solo se si ha la certezza che almeno 2-3 trequartisti/seconde punte tra poco andranno via. 

Si spera Robinho, Birsa e Saponara (in prestito).......in realtà io temo che per sovraffollamento e bilancio a lasciarci saranno il Faraone e Birsa


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Gennaio 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Operazione sensata solo se si ha la certezza che almeno 2-3 trequartisti/seconde punte tra poco andranno via.
> 
> Si spera Robinho, Birsa e Saponara (in prestito).......in realtà io temo che per sovraffollamento e bilancio a lasciarci saranno il Faraone e Birsa



sono discorsi da non fare adesso, se taarabt fallisce sarà lui ad andare via, le decisioni verranno prese a fine stagione, in accordo con l'allenatore


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo tmw domani Taarabt sarà in italia per firmare il contratto con il Milan,il giocatore arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 7 milioni, da capire se nella trattativa verrà inserito Zaccardo o meno.

Secondo sky sport ci sono problemi per Zaccardo, il Fulham ritiene l'ingaggio del difensore troppo alto.

Anche Di Marzio conferma l'ipotesi di tmw*


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Oltre il fatto che Taarabt possa piacere o meno, ha più senso prenderlo con diritto di riscatto che in prestito secco... Oh, se fa schifo se ne ritorna a Londra... Se invece dovesse impressionare lo riscattiamo, tutto qua...


----------



## Serginho (29 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è veloce quanto lo era boateng per dire, ha più tecnica però..



Non sono sicuro di essere d'accordo con te, ma sicuramente per me è meglio di Robinho, ecco perché non mi dispiace, così c'è qualche speranza di non vedere più Robinho pascolare per il campo


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo tmw domani Taarabt sarà in italia per firmare il contratto con il Milan,il giocatore arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 7 milioni, da capire se nella trattativa verrà inserito Zaccardo o meno.*
> 
> *Secondo sky sport ci sono problemi per Zaccardo, il Fulham ritiene l'ingaggio del difensore troppo alto.*


Zaccardo prende 1 milione 

Ma ci rendiamo conto? Prende quanto Benatia... basta basta basta Galliani vattene... questo perchè dovevamo liberarci di Mesbah altro giocatore della scuderia Galliani


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Zaccardo prende 1 milione
> 
> Ma ci rendiamo conto? Prende quanto Benatia... basta basta basta Galliani vattene... questo perchè dovevamo liberarci di Mesbah altro giocatore della scuderia Galliani



Prendiamo cessi gli diamo stipendi alti e poi c'è la prendiamo in quel posto, bastava semplicemente dare via Mesbah gratis e fine invece no facciamo scambi con gente che non è da Milan, io per fare il mercato cosi preferisco rimanere cosi come siamo, invece il fenomeno del gallo fa sti casini solo per far vedere che anche il Milan si muove sul mercato


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Infatti Boateng è un bidone. Sono stufo di cessi atomici... siamo il Milan, non la Pro Vercelli.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non sono sicuro di essere d'accordo con te, ma sicuramente per me è meglio di Robinho, ecco perché non mi dispiace, così c'è qualche speranza di non vedere più Robinho pascolare per il campo



se è meglio di robinho non lo so, però è una scommessa, considera sempre che io quando parlo di robinho sono di parte, sicuramente fiscamente sarà messo meglio, l'unico problema è la testa..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Zaccardo prende 1 milione
> 
> Ma ci rendiamo conto? Prende quanto Benatia... basta basta basta Galliani vattene... questo perchè dovevamo liberarci di Mesbah altro giocatore della scuderia Galliani


Ancora non hanno capito che nella nostra situazione devi avere 14-15 giocatori forti e integri fisicamente, più una serie di gregari e gente della primavera. Cioè abbiamo una rosa di 29 giocatori! Molti di questi guadagnano 2 milioni, 2 milioni e mezzo e sono dei bidoni. Non ha senso! Anziché prendere 2 giocatori da 2-2.5 di ingaggio ne prendi uno e gli dai 4-4.5 ma che sia un campione. 
La rosa va sfoltita.

Anche i portieri: 4 ne abbiamo e neanche uno decente. Si può continuare così? Poi ci lamentiamo che non ci sono i soldi. Ce ne vuole uno bravo, un secondo esperto e un terzo giovane.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Laudisa: Taarabt questa sera a Milano*


----------



## Serginho (29 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se è meglio di robinho non lo so, però è una scommessa, considera sempre che io quando parlo di robinho sono di parte, sicuramente fiscamente sarà messo meglio, l'unico problema è la testa..



Non ho risposto così perché sei tu, io veramente non lo sopporto più Robinho. E dire che quando arrivò ero contento. Comunque possiamo solo sperare che faccia bene Taarabt, tanto è inutile **********, gente veramente forte non ne arriva


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Taarabt questa sera a Milano*



wow  si parla di prestito secco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non ho risposto così perché sei tu, io veramente non lo sopporto più Robinho. E dire che quando arrivò ero contento. Comunque possiamo solo sperare che faccia bene Taarabt, tanto è inutile **********, gente veramente forte non ne arriva



infatti, ormai si tira a campare


----------



## Denni90 (29 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Prendiamo cessi gli diamo stipendi alti e poi c'è la prendiamo in quel posto, bastava semplicemente dare via Mesbah gratis e fine invece no facciamo scambi con gente che non è da Milan, io per fare il mercato cosi preferisco rimanere cosi come siamo, invece il fenomeno del gallo fa sti casini solo per far vedere che anche il Milan si muove sul mercato



ma perchè scrivere tanto per ?? se prendi un giocatore ci fai un investimento e non puoi poi venderlo a zeero...c'è un bilancio da guardare... vi rendete conto vero?


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Taarabt questa sera a Milano*



Se ci fosse davvero la possibilità di riscattarlo a 7 sarebbe seriamente un buon affare


Zaccardo secondo me sarà il sostituto di Paletta che andrà via da Parma


----------



## Rui Costa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Quanto ci scommettete che con un sorriso a 32 denti il fenomeno del nostro AD dirà:''La sorpresa è Taarabt. Siamo profondamente soddisfatti.''


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Anche sportmediaset conferma l'arrivo di Taarabt, a differenza di Laudisa conferma il prestito ma con opzione di acquisto a fine stagione.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ma perchè scrivere tanto per ?? se prendi un giocatore ci fai un investimento e non puoi poi venderlo a zeero...c'è un bilancio da guardare... vi rendete conto vero?


Non parlo tanto per do la mia opinione, per esempio Mesbah non andava manco preso che investimento ci vuoi fare con gente del genere, ormai prendiamo cessi alla Mesbah poi per sbolognarli li scambiamo con altri cessi e via dicendo, sono sempre soldi spesi per l'ingaggio e via dicendo.


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;390521 ha scritto:


> *Anche sportmediaset conferma l'arrivo di Taarabt, a differenza di Laudisa conferma il prestito ma con opzione di acquisto a fine stagione.*



speriamo la formula sia questa,se per qualche miracolo sto qui esplode almeno lo prendiamo a poco,le potenzialita' le avrebbe


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse davvero la possibilità di riscattarlo a 4 sarebbe seriamente un buon affare
> 
> 
> Zaccardo secondo me sarà il sostituto di Paletta che andrà via da Parma



fixed


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2014)

Aprirei un altro Topic, ormai Zaccardo non c'entra più nulla nella trattativa mi pare di capire


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> fixed



Dai 4 nel mercato internazionale è come dire zero, mica colpa del QPR se siamo straccioni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Anche sportmediaset conferma l'arrivo di Taarabt, a differenza di Laudisa conferma il prestito ma con opzione di acquisto a fine stagione.*



meglio


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Anche sportmediaset conferma l'arrivo di Taarabt, a differenza di Laudisa conferma il prestito ma con opzione di acquisto a fine stagione.*



Ma quindi ci teniamo pure Zacaria?
Comunque ribadisco: Taarabt viene preso per far numero e perché te lo tirano dietro,speriamo almeno che stiano facendo un mercato ridicolo per poi investire decentemente in estate.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Aprirei un altro Topic, ormai Zaccardo non c'entra più nulla nella trattativa mi pare di capire



Si Dumba aprilo se vuoi


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma quindi ci teniamo pure Zacaria?



Al momento si, ma non è escluso che vada altrove tipo besiktas.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dai 4 nel mercato internazionale è come dire zero, mica colpa del QPR se siamo straccioni



4 per uno che fa la riserva della penultima in classfica in premier mi sembrano anche troppi


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;390540 ha scritto:


> Si Dumba aprilo se vuoi



Fatto, chiudi tu qui ?


----------



## S T B (29 Gennaio 2014)

a me i giocatori con la testa calda mi intrigano...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fatto, chiudi tu qui ?



non ho i poteri  appena un mod vede chiude qui

*CONTINUAMO DA QUI* http://www.milanworld.net/taraabt-al-milan-prestito-milano-gia-stasera-vt14386.html


[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] chiudi qui che continuamo sul link di sopra


----------

